

Turn email into a code editor - jennz0r
https://mixmax.com/blog/write-perfect-readable-code-in-gmail

======
toothbrush
Linking to a Gist seems evil to me since i make thorough (searchable) backups
of my email (which would contain the code) whereas the Gist may or may not be
available in a few years time.

As far as highlighting goes, i'm a neckbeard who uses mu4e, so i can load up
paredit mode if i want nice editing features in my compose-email pane.

Having said that, i guess there are people for whom this is still a problem in
2014. On the other hand, i'd be unhappy if somebody sent me HTML email
containing "highlighted" code.

~~~
pain
[https://github.com/gitchain/gitchain](https://github.com/gitchain/gitchain)
would help secure that vulnerability if we could gitchain://gist

------
onion2k
I can't think of any reason why you wouldn't just email a link to a gist. It's
bad enough having information sitting in emails rather than a properly
organised structure, but at least that problem is solved for code. Isnt this a
step backwards?

~~~
bradavogel
Mixmax supports pasting Gists too! [https://mixmax.com/blog/github-email-how-
to-embed-gists-in-g...](https://mixmax.com/blog/github-email-how-to-embed-
gists-in-gmail)

------
michaelmcmillan
That FizzBuzz-code is wrong, it does 101 iterations (0-based for loop).

~~~
bradavogel
Sharp eye on the easter egg ;). Interested in working with us on making email
awesome? mixmax.com/careers

~~~
michaelmcmillan
It's not an issue I care enough about to be able to do my best, I'm afraid :)
But good luck!

